# Virginia and Southern Maryland Frog group



## Malaki33

Was wondering if anyone is interested in forming a group that incorporates the above two areas? Please post with interest and PM me Personal Info (names and Phone numbers, email addresses) and I will compile a group spreadsheet and try to coordniate meetings and such.

Thanks

Mitchell Heller


----------



## BBoyette

Mitch what part of VA are you in? When you say southern maryland do you mean like waldorf etc.?


----------



## Malaki33

I am talking about any souhtern maryland area that can be to the VA line in less than an Hour. I am actually in Richmond.

Mitch


----------



## ridinshotgun

I am in the Richmond locale and would be interested but I don't think there are but a handfull of us south of teh Rappahanock!

Someday I want to get up to a MADS get together but they never seem to coincide with an open spot in my schedule.


----------



## gillenws

hey guys im also in richmond, always lookin for some froggers to chat with in the area


----------



## ridinshotgun

Well that is four! Doesn't that count for a committee?


----------



## gillenws

i believe it does... and if it doesn't it should! i posted this in the wanted section, but was wondering if any of you richmond froggers are culturing springtails... i'd like to try to get some locally instead of shipping.


----------



## ridinshotgun

I have some but I had a recent reduction in my colony due to a serious temp differential. Let me get it back up to numbers and I can shift some off to you. Might have to wait a few weeks?


----------



## gillenws

sure that works for me, ill let you know if i find some in the meantime


----------



## Jonas35

Hey guys,

I responded to one of the threads about this group, but I wanted to say again that I would be interested in joining this group if it became one. I'm a little more southern VA but there are a couple froggers down here in the Blacksburg VA area. Please keep me posted on the progress of the group.

Jonas


----------



## NathanB

why not just do it all md-dc-va i'm an hour 1/2-3/4 away


----------



## ridinshotgun

I think that is what they do at MADS? I think putting VA in the southeast region is mis-classification since it really is more mid-Atlantic.

I am going to try my best to make it to the next MADS get together if it doesn't conflict with work but it would be nice to have a small group her in VA. Heck most of you guys up in MD aren't more than 1 1/2 from from each other and that is pushing it!


----------



## Malaki33

WEll,

I count 5 now correct? So please PM me your names, Email, and numbers (optional) and I will put a spreadsheet together and work on an initial meeting time.

Mitch


----------



## AlexD

I'm at Virginia Tech, so a little more south, but I'd love to get in on this.


----------



## Malaki33

Ok I have 2 of the interested individuals contact information and am eagerly awaiting others. Also I would like to know so I can add it to my spreadsheet what frogs you are working on with now and what you have as far as eggs in the water and froglets I will start so you can see the format. You can either PM me with it or post it here:

Species Eggs/Tads/Froglets

IMI Tarapoto(Marc Pepper) N N N
IMI Tarapoto(Tor Linbo) N N N
IMI Yuri N N N
IMI Nominal Y Y Y
IMI Intermedus N N N
Solarte N N N
Leuc's N N N

Mitch


----------



## NathanB

i need a male IMI Tarapoto(Tor Linbo) if anyone has an extra


----------



## ridinshotgun

Mitch here is my list. Not much but something!

Species Eggs Tads Froglets
Leucs N N 4
Orange Lamasi N N 4


----------



## Malaki33

Ok all, It looks like there are five of us and I would like to schedule our first meeting for Saturday Jan 9th and I would love to host it. Please let me know your availability.


----------



## gillenws

jan 9 looks good to me... any time of day


----------



## ridinshotgun

The 9th would work for me. Nothing on my schedule. Where in VA are we talking about doing it?


----------



## Malaki33

My house in Chesterfield County 

7814 Hampton Green Drive
Chesterfield VA, 23832 

Thinking 2 PM

Mitch


----------



## ridinshotgun

Great Mitch sounds good and I plugged it into my schedule!


----------



## Malaki33

Created a group for us I will post updates for the upcoming meeting here

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/groups/virginia-southern-md-frog-group.html


----------



## gillenws

is anyone in the richmond area culturing bean beetles?


----------



## Malaki33

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/groups/virginia-southern-md-frog-group-d155-group-meetings.html

Dot forget the meeting this Saturday, Please RSVP so I know how many to expect...I got some Imitator Froglets!!


----------



## ridinshotgun

I'll be there. Anyone got any planted vivs they want to offload? I need one for my froglets to take up residence in!


----------



## ridinshotgun

Malaki33 said:


> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/groups/virginia-southern-md-frog-group-d155-group-meetings.html
> 
> Dot forget the meeting this Saturday, Please RSVP so I know how many to expect...I got some Imitator Froglets!!


What yoe of imitator froglets are they?


----------



## Malaki33

Nominal Imitators! and if you want I can probably build a viv for you for a nominal price!

Mitch


----------



## ridinshotgun

Yeah I have everything I need to construct one but with the move I just don't have the time and probably won't for several weeks. I even have all the plants ready to go in too!

I am remembering how much I hate moving! Hopefully this will be it for a good long time!

Sorry about my horrible spelling earlier!

Hey are your tarapotos breeding yet?


----------



## Malaki33

I had an unfortunate accident where my kids left the VIV open and my male escaped they were laying and I have one tad growing now, however, I am working a deal to rteplace that male and get them breeding again.


----------



## Malaki33

Ok guys meeting is cancelled this weekend, some things came up that needs my attention.

I will post an updated date soon


----------



## G3FiveX

I'd be interested in a MD/VA group! I'm new to PDF's and VA, but plenty of experience in herps over-all! I'm in Portsmouth.


----------



## ridinshotgun

Well we got about a handful of us in the central and southern VA areas. Hopefully we can have a met for us in the near future. Once i get my frog rack running after my move I'll host one but probably won't be until the summer time.

I had wanted to go up to Frederick, MD next weekend for the MADS meeting they are having but couldn't find someone to share the ride with me and didn't want to do it myself.


----------



## Philsuma

Hey Eric,

Can one of you guys get this guy a culture or two (FF) and make sure he knows how to dust....

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...5-froglet-not-able-catch-food.html#post439157


oh

and BTW.....come on up to the MADs meeting......its gonna be a GOOD one.


----------



## ridinshotgun

I've got two older producing cultures if you need them? They still have a couple of weeks left maybe? If you need one let me know. I am west of Richmond but come down to VA Beach once or twice a week for work and could drop it off during the day somewhere. Earliest I can get down there though is Wednesday.

Also have some dust I can give you since I am switching brands.


----------



## Malaki33

G3,

I posted on your original thread about the Phoenix Worms. Read it and PM me Please


----------



## gillenws

Anyone in the area have a bit of duckweed I could get?


----------



## Jonas35

Anyone here working with or know anyone else working with cayo de aguas? They are my new obsession right now. 

thanks, 

Jonas


----------



## ridinshotgun

Someone up in the PA area had some recently in the classified section but other than that no one that I know of in VA that we have met at the get togethers.


----------



## Philsuma

DF20 - Dan from Lancaster PA has some Cayo's and decent luck breeding them.

The pairs he has are "probable" but I would not put any more than a 50-50 chance on the females being females and not submissive or non calling males unless he can prove breeding.


----------



## adrian72

Haven't been on the board in a long time, I am about 2-3 hours from Richmond, depending on what part of Richmond. Just wanted to say hi and to see if anyone was interested in Cobalts, I have a bunch of froglets that all eat Mel FF and range from 2-4 months out of water. 
If intereested you can get me @ [email protected]



















mum and dad


----------



## Jarhead_2016

Oh so west virginia isnt included? 
-scotty


----------



## Blocker Institute

me me me count me in!! I am in Northern Virginia and don't know any local frog people!!


----------

